# Does a sohc ka n dohc has the same tranny



## Hill_TOP_Drfter (Jan 4, 2006)

I was just wondering does a ka24e and a ka24de has the same Tranny, which shares the same exact kind of clutch. Becasue i plan to put a ka24de onto my ka24e tranny that has been rebuilt.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hill_TOP_Drfter said:


> I was just wondering does a ka24e and a ka24de has the same Tranny, which shares the same exact kind of clutch. Becasue i plan to put a ka24de onto my ka24e tranny that has been rebuilt.


Yeah they should. I'm not totally sure, but your chances are good.


----------



## Hill_TOP_Drfter (Jan 4, 2006)

I was also curious where could i find sr20de for sale for a 240sx. Casue it's really rare to find one for sale in my opinion.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hill_TOP_Drfter said:


> I was also curious where could i find sr20de for sale for a 240sx. Casue it's really rare to find one for sale in my opinion.



FWD or RWD configuration? IF you're talking about the USDM version FWD SR20DE, there are plenty of companys that sell reman engines. Just look up SE-R sentra engines or G20 infinity engines. 

If you're looking for a N/A RWD (WHy on earth would you do this??) Dragdriftautox.com, and jhotexports.com have N/A engines They're JDM though.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

zellx2004 said:


> FWD or RWD configuration? IF you're talking about the USDM version FWD SR20DE, there are plenty of companys that sell reman engines. Just look up SE-R sentra engines or G20 infinity engines.
> 
> If you're looking for a N/A RWD (WHy on earth would you do this??) Dragdriftautox.com, and jhotexports.com have N/A engines They're JDM though.


Nevermind, I went retarded for a moment. I got mine from JHOT. It was about a 30min drive for me to pick up mine (saved me 150.00 on shipping  )


----------



## Hill_TOP_Drfter (Jan 4, 2006)

zellx2004 said:


> Nevermind, I went retarded for a moment. I got mine from JHOT. It was about a 30min drive for me to pick up mine (saved me 150.00 on shipping  )


Ey don't you have a sr20de motor in your 240sx. How does it pick up. is it better then a ka24de? I know the torque is pretty low on that b n/a beast but i beat the response is great huh?


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hill_TOP_Drfter said:


> Ey don't you have a sr20de motor in your 240sx. How does it pick up. is it better then a ka24de? I know the torque is pretty low on that b n/a beast but i beat the response is great huh?



LOL I wouldn't know.... Seems as though I'm constantly running into problems with my electrical components on my car..First wiring, then battery, then side harness wiring, now transmission wiring...hopefully when I drop in this 5-speed tranny things will work out for the best (10 bucks says that the TPS doesn't want to work with the tranny. :wtf: ) 

Truth is, I wanted to do the N/A engine just that it was cheaper at the time, but now you guys can learn from someone that's been there, the best thing to do is to just buy a DET sr from the start. and save yourself the heartache.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

Hill_TOP_Drfter said:


> I was just wondering does a ka24e and a ka24de has the same Tranny, which shares the same exact kind of clutch. Becasue i plan to put a ka24de onto my ka24e tranny that has been rebuilt.


 the transmissions on the 89-98 are all the same. same bellhousing and everything except but the harness. newer 240s might have different sensors and/or plugs on the transmission.

Don


----------



## Hill_TOP_Drfter (Jan 4, 2006)

Dang that sucks
:fluffy:


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Nah, I'm sure of the sensors being the same. I doubt Nissan would have gone through that trouble to change sensors in the same tranny.


----------



## 2FRTYESSEX (Jul 3, 2006)

*Sr20DE*



Hill_TOP_Drfter said:


> I was also curious where could i find sr20de for sale for a 240sx. Casue it's really rare to find one for sale in my opinion.


I found a SR20DE today for $500, at a junk yard. Its in Queens, NY though.


----------

